# German speedcubing forum



## Speedy McFastfast (Sep 28, 2008)

In school I'm in German 3 class this semester, and next semester I'll have German 4. That means it's the end of the line for me and learning German. 

So, I want to find a forum where I can still practice German. I know it won't be the same as speaking it, but writing it is still fun. I'm obviously going to need a lot of work, but I still want to practice German.

So does anyone know of some good German forums?


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2008)

I only know these two:
http://speedcubing.at/
http://de.groups.yahoo.com/group/Deutscher_Speedcubing_Club/

But these forums aren't active at all. At least there's a lot of stuff to read at the yahoo group .


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 28, 2008)

tim said:


> http://speedcubing.at/


Hey, I didn't know that went back up! 

Anyhow, I tend to dislike lots of cubing forums, because the good information gets spread, and personal subsets of forums don't have enough each.


----------



## F.P. (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > http://speedcubing.at/
> ...



True. One big forum is better than 20 small ones.

@Speedy:

You may also contact me on MSN, ICQ or SKYPE if you want to write german and don't find a good forum. Just PM me.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Anyhow, I tend to dislike lots of cubing forums, because the good information gets spread, and personal subsets of forums don't have enough each.


Don't forget that not everybody in the world speaks English well enough to be an active member of an English-speaking forum. This is particularly true of very young cubers; when I started cubing (in the early 80s) I was only 10 and I hadn't even started learning English... That's the purpose of forums in various languages (the French-speaking one for example is very active).


----------



## pjk (Sep 28, 2008)

TMOY said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow, I tend to dislike lots of cubing forums, because the good information gets spread, and personal subsets of forums don't have enough each.
> ...


Considering how diverse this forum is, I've been considering setting up a translator to make the forum available in multiple languages.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2008)

Getting even further off topic- do you think it would be worth the time to translate information in the wiki into other languages?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> In school I'm in German 3 class this semester, and next semester I'll have German 4. That means it's the end of the line for me and learning German.
> 
> So, I want to find a forum where I can still practice German. I know it won't be the same as speaking it, but writing it is still fun. I'm obviously going to need a lot of work, but I still want to practice German.
> 
> So does anyone know of some good German forums?



Speedy, consider taking German in college, that's what I did. I liked the language so much that I took a class each semester for fun. It turned out that doing this not only would have allowed me to minor in German, but taking 2 German classes a semester for 2 semesters instead of just the 1 class allowed me to double major in German with Math.

Chris


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Getting even further off topic- do you think it would be worth the time to translate information in the wiki into other languages?



No.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Sep 30, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Speedy McFastfast said:
> 
> 
> > In school I'm in German 3 class this semester, and next semester I'll have German 4. That means it's the end of the line for me and learning German.
> ...



Yeah, I'm thinking about doing that. I still don't know what I want to do with the rest of my life, but I'm considering becoming a German teacher for highschool. The only problem is, I don't wanna work in some innner city, and I don't know how easy it would be to get a job as a German teacher.


----------

